# Comment desactiver la voix?



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

Depuis 5 minutes, j'ai une voix qui me dit tout ce que je fais, qui m'épelle chaque lettre, qui me présente chaque programme.... Bref, c'est très génant, comment est-ce qu'on désactive cette voix?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

est-ce que c'est par ici?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2006)

J'édite tu as trouvé


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'édite tu as trouvé



mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse? Tout est déjà désactivé!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2006)

Dans reconnaissance vocale aussi ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse? Tout est déjà désactivé!




Et sur l'autre onglet ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

C'est comme ça:


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

Bon, là c'est bon... je sais pas pourquoi....

Mais merci de vos rapides réponses!


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça:




Tu as dû activer Voice Over sans t'en rendre compte via un raccourci clavier. 



			
				Aide Mac a dit:
			
		

> À propos de VoiceOver, l'interface vocale destinée à Mac OS X
> VoiceOver est une interface alternative pour Mac OS X, destinée aux personnes souffrant d'un handicap visuel et à celles qui ont besoin d'entendre ce qui est affiché à l'écran. VoiceOver décrit à voix haute ce qui apparaît à l'écran et lit le texte des documents et des fenêtres. À l'aide de VoiceOver, vous pouvez contrôler l'écran en utilisant principalement le clavier plutôt que la souris.
> 
> Faites glisser le curseur de VoiceOver sur l'écran pour entendre les descriptions des éléments sur lesquels il est pointé. Vous pouvez également utiliser ce curseur pour activer des boutons et d'autres commandes, ainsi que pour lire et éditer du texte.
> ...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dû activer Voice Over sans t'en rendre compte via un raccourci clavier.



effectivement, c'était activé! Je connaissais même pas cette fonction...


----------

